# Grafikkarte defekt: Austausch/neue Grafikkarte oder komplett neues System?



## derphil89 (16. September 2018)

Guten Tag!
Aktuell liebäugle ich mit der Zusammenstellung eines neuen PCs oder der Alternative, den Einbau einer neuen Grafikkarte.

Vorab hier der *aktuelle Stand*:
Asus F2A85-M LE AMD A85X So.FM2 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
AMD A8 Series A8-5600K 4x 3.60GHz So.FM2 BOX
300 Watt Netzteil
3R Systems R490 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
8GB (2x 4096MB) ADATA Premier DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit 
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7560D (onboard)
Grafikkarte (defekt!?): 4GB Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 Windforce OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (x 1xDisplayPort / 1xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 (Retail)

Der PC wird vor allem für Büroarbeiten, aber auch für *FIFA 18 (bzw. demnächst FIFA 19)* genutzt. Ansonsten werden auf dem PC keine weiteren Spiele gespielt. Nun scheint die *Grafikkarte defekt* (u.a. Abstürze bei der Installation des Treibers, Abstürze bei Nutzung der Grafikkarte, beim letzten Nutzen der Grafikkarte zahlreiche BlueScreens, sodass jetzt nur noch die Onboard-Grafikkarte genutzt wurde). Die Grafikkarte wurde vor ziemlich genau zwei Jahren für rund 135 € gekauft, hat noch ein Jahr Garantie.

Schlussendlich gibt es nun *drei Möglichkeiten* und ich würde mich über eine kurze Einschätzung freuen:
1.) Grafikkarte einschicken und um Austausch bitten
2.) Grafikkarte einschicken, Gutschrift abzgl. Nutzung in Höhe von 50 € und Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte
3.) Grafikkarte einschicken, Gutschrift abzgl. Nutzung in Höhe von 50 € und Kauf eines komplett neuen PCs

Was würdet ihr machen? Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen! 

Liebe Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2018)

Also, eine gleichstarke Karte würde mehr als 100€ kosten, aber der PC und die Karte sind halt beide ziemlich schwach für heutige Verhältnisse. Die Frage ist, was du denn bereits wärst auszugeben... für einen Einsteiger-PC wäre da halt dann schon einiges mehr als nur 100€ nötig. Und bei welchem Shop hast du denn den PC geholt? Auch das wäre ja wichtig um zu schauen, was der so hat und wie das Preisniveau dort ist


----------



## derphil89 (17. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, eine gleichstarke Karte würde mehr als 100€ kosten, aber der PC und die Karte sind halt beide ziemlich schwach für heutige Verhältnisse. Die Frage ist, was du denn bereits wärst auszugeben... für einen Einsteiger-PC wäre da halt dann schon einiges mehr als nur 100€ nötig. Und bei welchem Shop hast du denn den PC geholt? Auch das wäre ja wichtig um zu schauen, was der so hat und wie das Preisniveau dort ist



Hi, ich habe bei mindfactory bestellt.
Das klingt ja generell eher nach einem neuen PC.  Also preislich bin ich schon etwas flexibler, solange am Ende FIFA und Büroarbeiten (inkl. Photoshop für kleinere Aufgaben) flott laufen.  Ich habe häufig mit relativ vielen Fenstern und verschiedenen Dokumenten (Word, Excel) gleichzeitig.

Grober Gesamtpreis des PCs sollte so bei 500 € liegen, am Ende wären aber auch 600 € in Ordnung, wenn sich das von der Qualität her lohnt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2018)

Guckst du mal hier, das ist ein aktueller Artikel, in dem auch zwei gute PCs um die 600€ drinstehen - allerdings wäre das dann zum selber zusammenbauen. http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...g-PC-Selbstbau-Preise-Kaufempfehlung-1264592/    und die PCs sind dann halt schon echt sehr ordentlich - wenn du da zB 50€ sparst, geht direkt 20-30% Leistung flöten. Wo man sparen KÖNNTE wäre beim Mainboard und Gehäuse, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## derphil89 (17. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Guckst du mal hier, das ist ein aktueller Artikel, in dem auch zwei gute PCs um die 600€ drinstehen - allerdings wäre das dann zum selber zusammenbauen. http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...g-PC-Selbstbau-Preise-Kaufempfehlung-1264592/    und die PCs sind dann halt schon echt sehr ordentlich - wenn du da zB 50€ sparst, geht direkt 20-30% Leistung flöten. Wo man sparen KÖNNTE wäre beim Mainboard und Gehäuse, wenn es sein muss.



Das hört sich sehr gut an. Der Zusammenbau ist kein großes Problem, da ich bereits mehrere PCs zusammengebaut habe. 
Ich würde da dann auch eine der genannten Variante wählen, wobei ich zum AMD-PC tendieren würde (so aus dem Bauch bzw. aus dem Überfliegen von Berichten). Gibt es etwas zu beachten? Habe gelesen, dass zum Spielen eher Intel und zum Arbeiten eher AMD empfiehlt wird.

Nun ist da ja keine SSD dabei. Aktuell habe ich die hier: Samsung MZ-75E250B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 250GB. Ist es sinnvoll, diese dann auch weiter zu nutzen oder muss ich da noch etwas beachten? 

Ansonsten nutze ich folgende Festplatten, die ich ja weiterhin nutzen könnte oder spricht etwas dagegen?
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
320GB HDD Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320820AS SATA
Insgesamt habe ich aktuell etwa 1.000 GB belegt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2018)

Wenn du eine SSD hast, dann bau die unbedingt ein - eine SSD fehlt bei den Beispiel-PCs nur, damit sie bei 600€ trotzdem genug Speicherplatz bieten    Du kannst auch die Festplatten weiterhin nutzen, und evlt. auch das Gehäuse - ich vermute, es ist µATX, da gibt es auch gute Boards für nen AMD Ryzen, das wäre kein Problem. Kleiner Nachteil: du hast kein USB 3.0 beim Gehäuse vorne. Das wäre ein Grund, vlt. doch für 30-50€ ein neues zu holen. Ebenso würde ich durchaus für um die 20-25€ einen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler nehmen, falls Dir die Lautstärke nicht egal ist. Da du ja keine Laufwerke kaufen musst, bleibst du ja trotzdem unter 600€. Und wenn der Platz mal was eng wird, dann hau die 320GB-HHD raus und kauf für 60-70€ eine mit 2TB neu.

Zur CPU: der Intel ist in Games schneller, dafür hat der AMD mehr Kerne bzw Threads und wäre im Zweifel "zukunftssicherer", und schnell genug ist der auch. Zudem ist inzwischen der Ryzen 5 1600X auch günstiger geworden, dann kannst du den nehmen statt des 1600: https://geizhals.eu/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-yd160xbcaewof-a1604881.html    der hat nochmal 10-15% mehr Takt, so dass der Abstand zum Intel kleiner wird.

 Als Mainboard passt das aus dem Artikel, oder auch das hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1167748.html


----------



## derphil89 (17. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du eine SSD hast, dann bau die unbedingt ein - eine SSD fehlt bei den Beispiel-PCs nur, damit sie bei 600€ trotzdem genug Speicherplatz bieten    Du kannst auch die Festplatten weiterhin nutzen, und evlt. auch das Gehäuse - ich vermute, es ist µATX, da gibt es auch gute Boards für nen AMD Ryzen, das wäre kein Problem. Kleiner Nachteil: du hast kein USB 3.0 beim Gehäuse vorne. Das wäre ein Grund, vlt. doch für 30-50€ ein neues zu holen. Ebenso würde ich durchaus für um die 20-25€ einen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler nehmen, falls Dir die Lautstärke nicht egal ist. Da du ja keine Laufwerke kaufen musst, bleibst du ja trotzdem unter 600€. Und wenn der Platz mal was eng wird, dann hau die 320GB-HHD raus und kauf für 60-70€ eine mit 2TB neu.
> 
> Zur CPU: der Intel ist in Games schneller, dafür hat der AMD mehr Kerne bzw Threads und wäre im Zweifel "zukunftssicherer", und schnell genug ist der auch. Zudem ist inzwischen der Ryzen 5 1600X auch günstiger geworden, dann kannst du den nehmen statt des 1600: https://geizhals.eu/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-yd160xbcaewof-a1604881.html    der hat nochmal 10-15% mehr Takt, so dass der Abstand zum Intel kleiner wird.
> 
> Als Mainboard passt das aus dem Artikel, oder auch das hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-mATX-Retail_1167748.html



Wie immer erstmal vielen, vielen Dank für die ganze Hilfe!  

Würde dann auf ein neues Gehäuse setzen und die alten Festplatte weiterhin nutzen, wobei ich die kleinere Festplatte wohl durch eine Neuere (größere) ersetzen würde.

Zum Abschluss jetzt noch zwei Fragen: Beim Gehäuse benötige ich keine Beleuchtung und eigentlich auch kein Sichtfenster (oder hat dieses außer dem Aussehen einen richtigen Mehrwert?!).  z.B. https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_822379.html ?! War eines, was ich einfach mal nach Aussehen ausgesucht habe. 

CPU-Kühler: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Slim-Tower-Kuehler_1119244.html okay oder lieber eine andere Wahl? 

Und der AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 WOF wäre ja bei Mindfacotory ohne original Lüfter. Sollte man davon die Finger lassen und lieber "Box" holen?

Edit: So sähe mein Warenkorb jetzt aus: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22129e68b1d4f3b790d6bbcce19928f07e07a3a762253
Wobei ich ganz frech dann vielleicht das Netzteil auswechseln würde, welches schon direkt mit den anderen Bestellungen geliefert werden kann... 
Edit2: Das hier ist doch das Richtige, oder? https://www.amazon.de/dp/B079KGSLCF/ref=dp_cerb_3


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2018)

Der 1600X mit Lüfter ist sicher auch nicht teurer, oder? Es ist an sich egal, welchen Du nimmst, wenn du sowieso einen separaten Kühler holst - du musst aber aufpassen, da der Sockel AM4 noch rel neu ist und es viele Kühler gibt, die NICHT passen. 

Gehäuse: wenn es Dir zusagt, nimm es. Es ginge aber auch günstiger, falls das eine Rolle spielt. zB hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Mini-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_1214580.html  da könntest du für vorne einen 140mm dazukaufen und einbauen, das wäre dann leise.  zB der hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-600-1200-U-min-6-8-15-2-dB-A--sc_954687.html  wenn man den mit dem Board verbindet, könnte man den vermutlich auch abhängig von der CPU-Temp langsamer oder schneller drehen lassen.


Ansonsten passt alles, aber das be quiet Pure Power hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-Power-10-Non-Modular-80--Silver_1138508.html  würde ich bevorzugen. Das ist effektiv sogar besser als das B9 mit 450W. Oder das System Power 9 mit 500W https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...m-Power-9-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_1228450.html


----------



## derphil89 (17. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der 1600X mit Lüfter ist sicher auch nicht teurer, oder? Es ist an sich egal, welchen Du nimmst, wenn du sowieso einen separaten Kühler holst - du musst aber aufpassen, da der Sockel AM4 noch rel neu ist und es viele Kühler gibt, die NICHT passen.
> 
> Gehäuse: wenn es Dir zusagt, nimm es. Es ginge aber auch günstiger, falls das eine Rolle spielt.
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Irgendwie finde ich nirgends den 1600X mit Lüfter, aber würde ja wie besprochen eh noch einen separaten Lüfter dazuholen. Der oben genannte Lüfter sollte wohl laut meiner Recherche kompatibel sein.
Edit: Habe auch die Version mit Lüfter nun gefunden, aber würde ja eh den CPU-Kühler extra dazuholen, außer du hast einen anderen/besseren Vorschlag.  

Gehäuse: wenn du einen günstigeren/platzsparende/effizientere Variante hast, nehme ich diese sehr gerne noch mit und bin danach wohl wunschlos zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2018)

Es kann sein, dass es die X-CPUs gar nicht mit Lüfter gibt, da diese auch zum Übertakten vermarktet werden. D.h "Boxed" ist ohne Lüfter. Einen Lüfter hast du aber noch nicht genannt - welchen meinst du denn? Ich würde den hier nehmen:  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Slim-Tower-Kuehler_1119244.html  oder den https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Ben-Nevis-Tower-Kuehler_992035.html 

Gehäuse hab ich ja ein Sharkoon gepostet.


----------



## derphil89 (26. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass es die X-CPUs gar nicht mit Lüfter gibt, da diese auch zum Übertakten vermarktet werden. D.h "Boxed" ist ohne Lüfter. Einen Lüfter hast du aber noch nicht genannt - welchen meinst du denn? Ich würde den hier nehmen:  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Slim-Tower-Kuehler_1119244.html  oder den https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Ben-Nevis-Tower-Kuehler_992035.html
> 
> Gehäuse hab ich ja ein Sharkoon gepostet.



Hi,
verspätet erstmal vielen, vielen Dank für die ganze Hilfe! Es läuft alles wie es soll und ich bin überaus zufrieden 

Jetzt habe noch ein 2. Anliegen und wollte dafür nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen: Hast du (oder jemand anderes) Ahnung von Monitoren? Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein AOC 831S+ 47 cm (18,5 Zoll). Was schön wäre, wäre ein Monitor  mit einer höheren Auflösung als 1366 x 768 hat. Dabei sollte der Monitor jetzt auch nicht riesig sein, sondern so klein, wie es sinnvoll ist. Gibt es so ein grobes Maß an "Mindestgröße"? Preislich habe ich an etwa 100-200 € gedacht. Ansonsten wäre HDMI Pflicht (was aber bei den Neueren wohl Standard ist) und am besten in der Wand montierbar, da dies enorm Platz sparen würde.

Danke im Voraus für jeden Tipp!


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2018)

24 oder 27 Zoll, Full-HD und IPS, oder WQHD 27 Zoll mit TN-Panel 

Bei letzterem: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+kg271ubmiippx?nbb=45c48c   mit Masterpass-Zahlung 30€ Rabatt, oder den hier 68,60cm (27,0") Acer K2 K272HUL TFT Monitor | 68,58cm (27 Zoll) | Monitore | ARLT Computer 

24-25 Zoll Full-HD: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...90HS-B1-schwarz-1920x1080-1xDVI-_1007469.html 
27 Zoll Ful-HD: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B073NTCT4R 

Die letzteren beiden mit IPS, was idr ein besseres Bild als TN hat und im Gegensatz zu vor ein paar Jahren auch für Spiele taugt. Vergiss aber nicht, ein HDMI mitzubestellen, da das oft nicht dabei ist. ggf beim Monitor mal schauen, ob man das rausfinden kann.


----------



## derphil89 (27. September 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

